# Restaining deck problem



## Michele4 (Oct 11, 2010)

We built a new upstairs deck this year and reused old pressure treated and stained railing boards that were over 3 years old. The boards were a combination of colors, dark brown , medium brown and some never stained. We wanted them to be the same color, so we restained them a saddle brown color, McCloskey brand semi-transparent oil penetrating stain. I dont like the color, it is orange, and it is still tacky in over a month. What did I do wrong and how do I fix it . I want to either restain it a darker color, or paint or stain it white. The other problem is that the deck has indoor outdoor carpet and anything I use to remove the stain will get on the carpet. Do I need to remove the stain to paint it white and is this advised, or will it peel off if I dont remove the old stain?? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2010)

You need to do a good high pressure wash on the entire deck, and allow it to dry for about one month. Most small pressure washers just don't have enough power to adequately do the job, but are available at most rental yards somewhat cheap. From this point, you can choose the stain/sealer of your choice. Regarding the indoor/outdoor carpet, either cover it with a heavy mil plastic or remove it before power washing.


----------



## Albert_23 (Oct 12, 2010)

Usually a deck is cleaned for restain with bleach/water solution or a deck cleaner and then rinsed off with a pressure washer. To paint them you would first need to apply an oil base exterior wood primer, then latex house paint when dry.

Hope it helps.


----------



## edh (Oct 13, 2010)

I would try calling McCloskey to see if they can suggest a solution. Otherwise I don't see an easy solution. The new stain you put on may have been for use on new or freshly sanded wood only.
One problem with pressure washers is that they drive the water right into the wood, they don't just remove the surface dirt or old stain. That may be why one suggestion was to wait a month after pressure washing before refinishing. 
As you can see by my avitar, I have a massive staining job from time to time. I would never pressure wash it. I always use the same brand high quality stain and follow the instructions from the manufacturer to the letter.


----------

